# Galveston-Pelican Island



## Galvanizer (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok 2-Coolers I took My 5 Yr old Daughter Out for the first time ever on our boat. She was just so excited and kept asking "when are we going" all day long. Got to the island only to see a huge waterspout but kept an eye on the weather and made sure se were safe from the storms. Got to pelican island and started to fish it was all about her...she ended up catching over 20 gulf trout some of them 2 at a time and to cap off the afternoon a 37" bull red to boot. She is so hooked and now she is telling me she is ready to go again! This is just a proud Dad moment.


----------

